
Kylin, a Distributed Analytical Engine with SQL for OLAP on Hadoop - jinqueeny
https://github.com/apache/kylin
======
arnon
Yet another SQL-on-Hadoop product we'll have to deal with

------
hestefisk
Has anyone successfully used this beyond eBay themselves?

~~~
Merick
Several, it would seem:
[http://kylin.apache.org/community/poweredby.html](http://kylin.apache.org/community/poweredby.html)

I know that the team behind the initial creation of Kylin launched a
commercial product they're calling Kyligence
([https://kyligence.io/](https://kyligence.io/)), and they seem to have gained
a fair bit of traction in Asia. I've also seen them showing up more and more
here in the United States.

------
akshayaurora
How does this differ from HAWQ, Presto, Hive or Impala?

~~~
gobroncos
Following is an excerpt from Apache Kylin FAQ page:
[http://kylin.apache.org/docs/gettingstarted/faq.html](http://kylin.apache.org/docs/gettingstarted/faq.html)

How to compare Kylin with other SQL engines like Hive, Presto, Spark SQL,
Impala?

They answer a query in different ways. Kylin is not a replacement for them,
but a supplement (query accelerator). Many users run Kylin together with other
SQL engines. For the high frequent query patterns, building Cubes can greatly
improve the performance and also offload cluster workloads. For less queried
patterns or ad-hoc queries, ther MPP engines are more flexible.

